# YouTube Vid on Efren Reyes Before the IPT  Match!



## AnitoKid (Apr 30, 2008)

And for those of you who may have missed it:

Here is the YouTube video featuring Efren Bata Reyes
before the IPT Challenge Match got underway.

The post also includes an IPT player feature on
Austin Murphy. Could be an interesting read, friends!

Much thanks for looking, everyone!

*
Link is here, friends!*


*Congratulations to both Efren and Austin!


----------

